# Novak Super Sport Plus Esc Discontinued



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

What Are Tracks Doing Now That Alot Of People Have The Super Sport Plus Has Been Discontinued.for Example 1 Of Our Classes Was Stock 4300 System[ss/ss+] Spec Batteries.if Theres Another Post About This Let Me Know I Looked But Couldn't Find One..


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I would think the route to go would be toward the new ExSport version, which I believe is basically the 2nd design motor w/ the good solder tabs, but no sintered rotor and the can does not have the cooling grooves.

Here's the link to NoVAK's site

NOVAK ExSport Systems


----------

